# Simplicity 728 no spark



## STINKY (Dec 8, 2011)

WILL THE VOLTAGE REGULATER HAVE A IMPACT TO WHY I HAVE NO SPARK. I PUT IN A NEW IGNITION SWITCH AND IT HAS NO SPARK. HOOKED THE WIRES UP WRONG AND SMOKE CAME FRON THE REG. AREA. TOOK COVER OFF AND THE LEVE I CAN MOVE BY HAND, AND WILL PRODUCE A SMALL AND VERY INTERMITTEN SPARK. DID I FRY THE REGULATER?


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

Take your regulator off the motor and check the ground strap on the bottom. That is where I had a problem with my 717.


----------



## STINKY (Dec 8, 2011)

i have a 1972 simplicity broadmoor 728 , i want to put a snowthrower on it. i found 1 part number ic 1690032 42 inch snowthrower. will it fit on my model. thanks


----------

